# Robot "inteligente"



## Beyecixramd (May 18, 2010)

Hola, quiero hacer en mi tiempo libre (cuando llegue el verano) un robot medianamente autónomo.

La intención de este robot, sería un poco general. Podría valer de robot de seguridad (un concepto, pero no serviría en absoluto para ese fin) ya que tendría una pistola de airsoft incrustada. También valdría de robot vigilante debido a que tendrá una cámara. En un principio, si fuera posible, podría incluso hacer streaming de vídeo vía Wi-Fi, o Bluetooth, pero eso son temas de software.

He pensado, en un principio, en ponerle un nettop económico, de bajo coste energético como este http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc2/fit-pc2i-specifications/ (por supuesto, esto es un capricho personal mío. Es decir, el nettop lo utilizaría después una vez terminado el robot y cumplido su ciclo de vida). Pero... qué es mejor, un ordenador personal (llevaría Linux, probablemente Damn Small Linux por terminal, o algo similar) o un microcontrolador? por supuesto, el microcontrolador es más barato, pero con el nettop tengo funciones ya programadas, como son el Wi-Fi, ethernet, entrada de teclado, etc. Y además, un nettop aceptaría cualquier lenguaje, en lugar de un microcontrolador que tiene su propio lenguaje (o al menos eso tengo entendido) Y la verdad, de programación... poco...un amigo mio sabe C y C++ pero para de contar... yo estoy aprendiendo Python, pero no sé....


La cosa es... hay algún dispositivo, tipo relé que pueda ser activado por USB? En caso contrario, y en caso de que consideréis el nettop como una opción mejor... que otras opciones tengo? Y si finalmente es el chip... cómo sería el proceso?

muchísimas gracias de antemano


----------



## antiworldx (May 18, 2010)

Yo pensaria hacer un sistema distribuido...
Microcontroladores apra tareasa especificas... y una pc par hacer la integracion de informacion y toma de decisiones del sistema completo.

Si tienes la plata... optaria por eso.


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2010)

Segun lo que entiendo para mi tu opcion mas facil seria una interfaz Arduino
http://www.olimex.cl/present.php?page=tut_arduino
saludos


----------



## Beyecixramd (May 18, 2010)

Arduino... suena interesante

también tiene interfaz para Linux, por lo que me viene de perlas (sólo utilizo Linux en mi casa...)

además.. eso del avr ya lo ví en otro robot, y me sonaba muy muy extraño...

en cualquier caso, cómo sería eso de "microcontroladores para tareas específicas y un ordenador para procesar la información" sería algo en plan Arduino?

gracias


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2010)

mira esta pagina
http://www.arduino.cc/es/Software/Linux
hasta donde se hay arduino usb y serial no se si este tuto sirva para ambos... pero es un buen comienzo para que lo analices...

en cuanto a los microcontroladores  deberias indagar un poco mas en algunos casos es sencillo, mas o menos, pero puede resultar complicado... aqui en el foro hay bastante relacionado al tema...
busca lo referente a PICS

saludos...


----------



## Beyecixramd (May 18, 2010)

Si, ya vi esa página, genial

muchas gracias a todos 

miraré sobre microcontroladores pues..


----------



## RUBENCHAVEZ (May 25, 2010)

Saludos

Te comento  que tu idea es todabia muy difusa,  imagino que dominas la electronica y  algo de mecanica y tienes algunas facilidades para el armado de  estructura.

esto porque  yo ya tiempo que tengo tambien ese plan. ( digamos un año ) y   hasta ahora lo que ya arme  es el seguidor de lineas y el Tarribot ( de: tarribot.com)  la  me lei el  libro de proyectos del 16f84 ( MUY recomendable para iniciarse  en programacion) ya programo  algunos ejemplos.     mi robot basicamente  es que quiero que me siga a donde yo voy ( que se mueva con soltura y no tropiese  con  las cosas y me lleve los materiales encima. )  me ha sorprendido lo complejo que puede ser  que realice esto tan simple. ( desde  programaciona hasta requerimientos de potencia)  a estas  fechas   todabia  es  solo una idea mental. ya  voy rellenado huecos.   despues de un año de pensarlo.  mis recomendaciones serian:  trata de definir  bien  que quieres que haga, empieza con  lo mas  simple que tu quieras, empieza  a  armarlo  y las  dudas  y  requisistos saltaran sobre la marcha,  no desistas, informate, la RED esta llena  de datos.


----------



## Beamspot (May 26, 2010)

El creador de Tarribot lo puedes encontrar en ARDE, donde también hay mucha información de robots en castellano. Si quieres más información en inglés de los AVR, avrfreaks.net es tu sitio. Arduino tiene soporte es castellano, es barato, se puede comprar ya montado, y es una buena opción para empezar si no sabes mucho de electrónica.


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2012)

Entiendo que hasta ahora se ha hablado del hardware.
Y la inteligencia:
- en qué consiste ?
- hay algún estándar (como para el hardware sería Arduino) ?
digo, algun motor IA reusable ?


----------

